# The Sexiest Musician



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Without bad intentions (of course) , I'd like to put forward for discussion some singers or musicians that had that certain sex appeal that lit up the stages...

Anna Netrebko as Violetta, for instance …

Any other favourites? Any other "hot" performances?


----------



## Luximus (Apr 16, 2007)

David Oistrakh, bad when he was young, looked pretty handsome. but I;m not sure if I would call him "sexy"....


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Anna Netrebko, definitely, maybe Anne Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

an other Anne Sophie:


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Also, not sure this is just me, but... Hilary Hahn? She seems pretty cute  Haven't gotten to see her live yet, though...


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Leporello87 said:


> Also, not sure this is just me, but... Hilary Hahn? She seems pretty cute  Haven't gotten to see her live yet, though...


She sort of has a beautiful face, but she's not "cute" or "sexy" imo. Sometimes her cold stares scare me D:


----------



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

Ohhhh i have a whole list!!!

Dmitri Hvorostovsky (Onegin)
Thomas Allen (Don Giovanni)
Anna Netrebko... as anything
Renee Fleming... again as anything
Nathan Gunn
Juan Diego Florez (especially as Count Almaviva)

**Pace e Gioia**


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, a few years ago I saw a Don Giovanni movie with the sexiest Don Giovanni I've ever seen/heard. Long flowy black hair. Unfortunately, I can't remember his last name, but I know his first name was "Rodney". (I remember thinking how strange it was for a man that sexy to be named Rodney).

Any ideas who that might be?

In terms of females, definitely Angela Gheorghiu as Tosca.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

Maxim....Soo hot! I think there are more sexy female starts than male in the classical world, though. Katherine Jenkins is absolutely stunning.


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

Great question..... great topic! 

My vote goes to........ *Ofra Harnoy*.

She is one of the hottest, sexiest women in classical music. 

Odd thing though, durring the 1980's she put out A LOT of great CD's and gave a lot of concerts all over the world. Then, one day, she and her CD's, and her concerts all vanished. 

POOF! Gone! What happened to her? 

Let's start a new board game, instead of "Where's Waldo?", we could have a game called, "Where's Ofra Harnoy?" 

Anyway, where ever she is, she is beautiful and soooo sexy!


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Worth looking at Cinzia Forte in Rossini's La Gazzetta. A saucy production - modern but the period portrayed sits well with this silly opera. Rossini at his buffo best and Cinzia Forte....well....never mind, you'd need to see the show.

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=OA0953D


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

cato said:


> Great question..... great topic!
> 
> My vote goes to........ *Ofra Harnoy*.


That's because you have never seen Lola Astanova










Or Sol Gabetta


----------



## LaciDeeLeBlanc (Jul 17, 2007)

I have to go with Eric Whitacre


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Nathalie Dessay with the Fly: a bit too much?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I found on the web a picture of Venus, performed by Suzanne McNaughton. I'd like to show it, but I dare not. BTW, it is not what I call "sexy"...







)


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2007)

Ofra Harnoy is a good choice, but my favourite is a Canadian guitar player. Unfortunately I can't remember her name... any idea?

Andrew


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Ofra Harnoy is a good choice, but my favourite is a Canadian guitar player. Unfortunately I can't remember her name... any idea?
> 
> Andrew


Well, if you are talking about a famous Canadian guitar player back in the '80s, perhaps you are talking about Liona Boyd?


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2007)

Now I remember her name - it's Dale Kavanagh. She was born in Canada and now lives in Germany.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool avatar, Andrew! JC Bach, aka "The English Bach"


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2007)

ChamberNut said:


> Cool avatar, Andrew! JC Bach, aka "The English Bach"


Yes, I like his musik, and I also like the portrait by Thomas Gainsborough. It seems to be very realistic.

In Germany Dale Kavanagh is a well-known guitarist - what about her native coutry?

Andrew


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Not opera but the Bond Quartet must be contenders:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/music/1300330.stm

I'll bet they don't play in pubic like that. Sorry, I meant public....

Here's another shot of them showing a little more decorum:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/music/2948689.stm

and yes, they do play 'classical music'.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 20, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Not opera but the Bond Quartet must be contenders:


 Wow, that's unbelievable...

What about their qualities as musicians?

Andrew


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I saw them in concert (on TV) a few months ago. This was more of a "standing" type of concert, and music that did not interest me - far from classical. The were basically playing with strings stretched out on some thin frames. That and the dress they were wearing clearly showed they were not doing very well financially.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Frasier said:


> Here's another shot of them showing a little more decorum:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/music/2948689.stm


Back to opera stars, sexy or not, I did not know Bocelli is blind.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Alnitak said:


> Nathalie Dessay with the Fly: a bit too much?


Hahaha, I have this scene on Natalie's DVD « Ses meilleurs moments sur scène ».

J'avoue que c'est très osé.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

C’est également sur ce DVD que j’ai découvert cette scène. Elle y joue aussi Lucia, dans une scène d’anthologie!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Alnitak said:


> C'est également sur ce DVD que j'ai découvert cette scène. Elle y joue aussi Lucia, dans une scène d'anthologie!


Ah oui, quand son bustier glisse inexorablement dans le déluge de sa folie! Scène mémorable, en effet.

Je suis un grand fan de Dessay. J'attend avec impatience la sortie du DVD de la production de "L'elisir d'amore" qui a été jouée à Covent Garden l'an dernier avec Juan Diego Florez et Natalie!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Voilà quelque chose que j’ignorais, et qui m’enchante !

J’ai déjà la version avec Robert Alagna et Angela Gheorghiu, mais je suis d’avantage un fan de Nathalie Dessay… je crois que je vais attendre ce DVD avec la même impatience !


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh non non, attend, je me suis trompé.

C'est La fille du régiment, pas L'elisir!  Mais c'est tout aussi prometteur. Les critiques britanniques ont été tout à fait élogieuses.

J'avais en tête la production de l'elisir avec Anna Netrebko et Rolando Villazon qui est sortie pendant les dernières années.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Morigan said:


> ... La fille du régiment ....( tout aussi prometteur) ... l'elisir avec Anna Netrebko et Rolando Villazon...


d'un DVD à acheter, ça m'en fait maintenant deux !


----------



## toughcritic (Jan 22, 2007)

how about James levine or Lorin Maazel sexy or not?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

toughcritic said:


> how about James levine or Lorin Maazel sexy or not?


There's no accounting for tastes.
I assure you, Toughcritic, that I'll always respect yours.


----------



## RicardoTheTexan (Nov 6, 2007)

The late Anna Moffo, unquestionably.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Anne Sophie Mutter

Helene Grimaux

Maria Callas


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Natalie Clein, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Natalie Clein?










yes, of course!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> And, what about Marina Chiche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What or who does she play?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Manuel said:


> What or who does she play?


He ! I'm very impressed, Manuel: I thought I deleted the message immediately, many hours ago…

In fact, she plays the violin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

so:

And, what about Marina Chiche:



charming, isn't she?


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> He ! I'm very impressed, Manuel: I thought I deleted the message immediately, many hours ago…


You did.

The three of them.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

And now this thread is a threat to online forums continuity. With a quote previous to the message quoted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Gorgeous, indeed.


So, what do you think of her?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Alnitak said:


> So, what do you think of her?


That I would like to be a part of her regular repertoire.


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

Christine Schafer


----------



## luyan1985 (Dec 18, 2007)

Angela Gheorghiu is the most beautiful woman in opera.And she give a best performance in La Traviata 1994 ever.Both beautiful and amazing voice.so impressive.although she is not young now.and not so exellent in other roles(In my opinin).
Anna Netrebko is definitely sexy and charming .But I don't think her sing is very fatastic.
Actually I don't like her very much.


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if I really like the trend that I've seen on recent (last 15 years or so) cover photographs really "accentuating" the sexiness factor of performers. I remember a series of Nigel Kennedy covers with an over-the-top "GQ" style. Of course, pop music has been doing it for years, and if I recall music history right, Liszt had women fainting -- and feinting -- in the audience.

However, I think that classical music like any other field is replete with quite attractive and not so physically attractive people. Kathleen Battle, Anne-Sophie Mutter, Anne-Sophie von Otter, and a host of others come to mind.

Admitting something I probably shouldn't, I have always thought Nadia Solerno-Sonnenberg was quite something because of her split of angelic playing and projected attitude of "bad girl." There's something quite sexy about being able to pull off the Tchaikovsky or Mendelssohn violin concerto and also portray being (slightly) dangerous.


----------



## D Minor (Dec 8, 2007)

the sexiest musicians can be seen on http://www.telegraph.co.uk :


----------



## Astus (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh my god! Thomas Hampson! *drools* He is so handsome, particularly in his younger days. He's so virile, so masculine, so charming... lol have I gone too far? I think so  But he is gorgeous. This is a pretty hot vid (except for his Fake Tan of Doom):






Also, Philippe Jaroussky is a bit of a hottie, as is Richard Tognetti. Karajan was handsome, in his distinguished way.


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

The author of this thread was a bit audacious with such a idea in such a respectable forum, wasn't he?

Of course, I admit that many musicians are sexy in a certain extend, but I think also that many instruments don’t lack a certain sex appeal.

I know a lot of instrument sexier than most of people.


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

For example, this violoncello:


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

for example, this wooden conducting baton:


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

for instance, this violin:


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, among currently active artists Anne-Sophie Mutter, Renée Fleming, the young Kiri Te Kanawa and especially Anna Netrebko and the young Martha Argerich are among the best looking women in classical music IMO. All of them are very good artists too which proves that it isn't a crime to be pretty. It ain't a necessity either, but the days of "the opera ain't over until the fat lady sings" are long gone.


----------



## Alnitak (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with you, and there are now real love scenes on stages:










By the way, all the instruments I post here are also very good instruments too which proves that it isn't a crime for a instrument to be sexy. Furthermore, they are not ashamed at all to show theirs strings.


----------



## bryzeida (Oct 26, 2008)

I cannot believe noone mentioned Ildebrando d'Arcangelo. I could never imagine Leoporello could actually be sexy .

As for women, I might be old fashioned, but my vote goes to Anna Moffo as Violetta.


----------



## BobR (Nov 3, 2008)

My tastes are not highbrow. I love Puccini, and I stumbled upon a DVD of an innovative Australian Opera 1993 production of La Boheme, which I guess made the rounds on TV when I wasn't paying attention. The cast is young and sexy, and they interact rather than just sing to the audience. David Hobson's tenor is light, but he handles the highest notes with ease. Cheryl Barker's soprano is at its limits, but she's good to look at.

If you want to see Hobson sans shirt, there's a DVD of his 1994 performance of Orphee et Eurydice, which also shows off his range. Just three cast members, and all top-notch. I don't care for baroque, but I make an exception with this production.


----------



## gates4eva (Jan 13, 2016)

Rodney Gilfry. Was is Zurich 2001 performance?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

luyan1985 said:


> Angela Gheorghiu is the most beautiful woman in opera.And she give a best performance in La Traviata 1994 ever.Both beautiful and amazing voice.so impressive.although she is not young now.and not so exellent in other roles(In my opinin).
> Anna Netrebko is definitely sexy and charming .But I don't think her sing is very fatastic.
> Actually I don't like her very much.


I absolutely concur about Gheorghiu. Not only is she sexy and stunning but her voice has a unique and vulnerable quality about it that is very appealing. Nice person? No way. She is a true diva in the "Kathleen Battle" sense of the word. Her backstage antics are legend.

As to "Her Nebs"? Another sexy, voluptuous person with a beautiful face and a voice that has grown over the years to a major and very special soprano with a deep and rich sound. Nice person? Absolutely! She is honest, open, down-to-earth and real. No BS about her. Maybe that's what you don't like about her. On the other hand, I find it an attractive plus.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The sexiest as well as the greatest musician in the world is Cameron Carpenter, the outrageous, bisexual organist who is built like a brick house. He can play with his feet like Horowitz played with his hands. He invented the world's first touring digital organ. He's hot. He is also very, very accessible as he greets the audience before every performance in the aisle. 



 Here he is on his on transcription of a fiendishly difficult Chopin Etude, playing the fast ( very fast) part with his FEET. Since this is an opera board her he is playing Horowitz Variations on a Theme from Carmen:



. It has been 20 years since I was this excited by a musician.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Barbara Streisand. She da bomb, y'all!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Barbara Streisand. She da bomb, y'all!


When she sang C'est si Bon in Color Me Barbra she set the video on fire!!! No one today could come close. Extremely long vocal lines, no camera cut aways, slow song, yet had you riveted.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> View attachment 80208
> View attachment 80209
> View attachment 80210
> 
> ...


I will give him credit for trying to get people interested in music, and exploring unknown works. And sexiness is definitely in the eye of the beholder, so, as a middle aged hetero male, I won't challenge his nomination in this category.But his Bach CD was so bad I threw it out, rather than inflict it on some schlub at a library sale.

And as my own nominee, in the male side, Erwin Schrott, Netrebko's significant other ( last I heard).








Female I will need to make a choice from a crowded field.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming ( at 55):tiphat:

​
Jonas Kaufmann

​


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Barbara Hannigan


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> And as my own nominee, in the male side, Erwin Schrott, Netrebko's significant other ( last I heard).


She has since moved on and married the Azerbaijani tenor Yusif Eyvazov.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Barbara Hannigan


I had hoped that if I used her for my icon, some of her dazzle would rub off on me ... so far it doesn't seem to have worked


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> I had hoped that if I used her for my icon, some of her dazzle would rub off on me ... so far it doesn't seem to have worked


OMG! You mean that isn't you?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm kind of smitten by this gal. Her choice of repertoire increases her attractiveness.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> OMG! You mean that isn't you?


................ :kiss:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

All right. This silly thread has gone on long enough.

_I_ am the sexiest musician.

Try and prove me wrong.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> All right. This silly thread has gone on long enough.
> 
> _I_ am the sexiest musician.
> 
> Try and prove me wrong.


Mr and Mrs Netrebko


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Say what you will but please leave Hvor to me. PERIOD!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Say what you will but please leave Hvor to me. PERIOD!!


Beware what you wish for, visiting Mr Poetin


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Stop resisting...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Becca said:


> I had hoped that if I used her for my icon, some of her dazzle would rub off on me ... so far it doesn't seem to have worked


That's because you're the wrong sex! But seriously, I haven't heard any of her recordings. I don't know what she's done, besides the Dutilleux piece?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

starthrower said:


> That's because you're the wrong sex! But seriously, I haven't heard any of her recordings. I don't know what she's done, besides the Dutilleux piece?


Some things accessible on Spotify or YouTube...

- Gerald Barry - The Importance of Being Earnest
- Ligeti/Howarth - Mysteries of the Macabre (look for the one with Rattle and the LSO)
- George Benjamin - Written on Skin
- Berg - Lulu
- Sibelius - Luonnotar (with Rattle and the Bavarian RSO)
- Walton - Facade - in which she trades off being speaker and conductor with Rattle!

Over recent years she has started to build a successful second career as a conductor


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've seen the two Ligeti performances on YouTube. I enjoyed those very much.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

starthrower said:


> That's because you're the wrong sex! But seriously, I haven't heard any of her recordings. I don't know what she's done, besides the Dutilleux piece?


I like that Barbara Hannigan has a healthy sense of humor. My favorite work of hers might be _Toothpaste_:






Or its sequel, _Burnt Toast_.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

This seems the appropriate place to thank Balalaikaboy for introducing me to an new face..sorry voice.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

tdc said:


> I'm kind of smitten by this gal. Her choice of repertoire increases her attractiveness.


Whoops, didn't see this was in the Opera forum.

In that case I'll mention Stéphanie d'Oustrac


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Elina Garanca deserves a mention...

View attachment 80261


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll just mention Peter Mattei as I've had a crush on him since _Tannhauser_ last year:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

tdc said:


> I'm kind of smitten by this gal. Her choice of repertoire increases her attractiveness.


Alina Ibragimova is also a brilliant violinist, duly recognised with an MBE in this year's New Years Honours list. For one so young, that's quite an achievement.


----------



## gates4eva (Jan 13, 2016)

The performer that you are referring to is Rodney Gilfry.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Danielle de Niese


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

*Anna Moffo*. I think her German is decent. She should nail Lulu 






*The young Gheorghiu*. She should totally sing the French version of Salome (She admitted she had thought about it in one interview  )

*



*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Sadko's wife 4:05, Marianna Tarasova, I consider her beautiful. She wears the most beautiful (human) outfits of the whole opera, with that headdress that was traditional for medieval Russia. I'd wear something like that:






That's just platonic admiration of a fellow female. I don't think men would right away call her "sexy" but she is beautiful and acts wonderfully in that opera as the best character of the story anyhow, the strongest love.

Men I like? I find men attractive by nature, as I am heterosexual female, and thus all men have something attractive about themselves to me, although I wouldn't say all of them are _special _to me. But then there's Pahud...




























teehee! ^_^


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joseph Moog :tiphat:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

The world is awash with hot female violinists - too many to name.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The hotties for me are:
Hvorostovsky #1
Kaufmann
Corelli
Lee
Netrebko
Gheorghiu


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Maria, no doubts!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> View attachment 80208
> View attachment 80209
> View attachment 80210
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of videos I did on him on Youtube if you aren't familiar with him:



 and 



.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Give me a real man any day!









N.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

stomanek said:


> The world is awash with hot female violinists - too many to name.


my video of our Walküre curtain call. some hot violinists (from 1:50).
they were very pretty as I sat in the 1st row.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread suprises me. On rateyourmusic.com (the biggest music rating/review site) such threads (i.e. sexiest musician) are banned from their forum. Seems draconian, but I think I see their point.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

an outdoor concert in Miskolc


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Mariusz Kwiecien


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Lee


Lilla Lee?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Balthazar said:


> I like that Barbara Hannigan has a healthy sense of humor. My favorite work of hers might be _Toothpaste_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, a true Canadian beauty she is.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Billy Neely is pretty hot-


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I've once found this blog:






Shirtless Opera Singers


The hottest opera stars shirtless




shirtlessopera.blogspot.com


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BBSVK said:


> I've once found this blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_I am a 17 year-old girl studying voice in Vancouver, Canada.
View my complete profile ._
Very interesting, if I would believe it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

*Jakub Józef Orliński He is the only opera star who has modeled for Levis and Nike and is a competition break dancer. Can you fetch me my fan please.*


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *Jakub Józef Orliński He is the only opera star who has modeled for Levis and Nike and is a competition break dancer. Can you fetch me my fan please.*
> View attachment 179494
> View attachment 179495


He wears much more modestly for recitals. 😁


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> He wears much more modestly for recitals. 😁


I'd still go. He was trained at Julliard so he knows what is expected.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *Jakub Józef Orliński He is the only opera star who has modeled for Levis and Nike and is a competition break dancer. Can you fetch me my fan please.*
> View attachment 179494
> View attachment 179495


I guess we don't compete for the same men...


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I used to really like Javier Cammarena. I once noticed I am trying to smell my cell phone while looking at his photo. But later he sang in Lucia at MET and his Edgardo was so whiny, that I gave up on him. Because I have a manlier Edgardo in my head, and his name is... Peter Dvorský !


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> I guess we don't compete for the same men...


In so many way LOL. Did you like the long white haired Russian hunk
*Dmitri Hvorostovsky*

in his prime?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> In so many way LOL. Did you like the long white haired Russian hunk in his prime?


I have probably missed his prime. But I did like him


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> In so many way LOL. Did you like the long white haired Russian hunk
> *Dmitri Hvorostovsky*
> 
> in his prime?


One of our peers almost took umbrage when I called him blonde haired.


----------

